# First soap-First big problem...



## shy (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello from Slovenia..

Please help.. :-|
I made my first soap, liquid castile soap-link
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU[/ame]
And here is my problem. When I wash my hands water became very cloudy, almost white. PH is between 10-11 -if i can trust my Ph strips...is this normal or something went wrong?
I don't feel safe to use it. Don't want to walk around without my skin :shock:
So, what can I do with it? 
Throw it away is not corect answer :razz:

And i must apologize to You- my English is cr...  

Thank You for help


----------



## shy (Sep 12, 2013)

i made a test

15g of soap mixed with 100g distilled water- clear 
15g of soap mixed with 100g tap water-milky color

: 
???:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2013)

I've only made a couple of batches of liquid soap so I'm definitely not knowledgeable. However, I would guess there is something in your water if it's remains clear in distilled water but becomes cloudy in tap water.

I'm sorry I can't help. Please be patient and hopefully someone who's a liquid soap expert can give you an answer.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not sure. I made her soap and had no problems. I didn't like it because I thought it wasn't bubbly enough, but other than that I had no problems. I  live on well water which is terrible water and I didn't see any clouding. Hoping you figure it out!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 12, 2013)

I found the same with liquid soap- the bubbles weren't great even with multiple recipes. I have never had a cloudy issue but I would love to know what it is from someone who does liquid soap.


----------



## lsg (Sep 12, 2013)

We have very hard water and the soap does make our water cloudy.  Hard water contains many minerals that don't react well with homemade soaps that use lye.  This makes the wash water cloudy and is the main reason we see soap scum on our wash basins, tubs and shower.


----------



## Robert (Sep 14, 2013)

I find this thread strange.  I can mix potassium soap with distilled water and make it cloudy thereby.  The only clear soap solutions I've seen are ones where the concentration is high enough that the soap goes into a certain phase that happens to be clear, and that's the concentration liquid soap is usually supplied at, and that's with glycerol solubilizing it.  I've never seen something like Shy described, where 15% potassium soap (w/w) is clear.  Maybe what's being described as "clear" is only slightly cloudy.


----------



## shy (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi again..first pic is clear soap, second is 15% mix with water..


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Sep 17, 2013)

I also made this recipe everything was great-the paste was clear with hot dilution 1 oz paste to 2 oz boiling water, added 36 oz boiling water to 1 pound paste, had to stir the paste and let it sit overnight in crock pot. BUT --- I added 1 ounce castor oil to my paste at 7am stirred and turned off the crock pot and went to work. I am now at home an I have placed this gooey paste in the jars. The video didn't mention neutralizing, so I didn't do it. BUT I think the brilliant idea to "super fat " with 1 oz of castor oil was not so brilliant after all! Will it clear :-(



Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Yooper (Sep 20, 2013)

angelsthreeinc said:


> I also made this recipe everything was great-the paste was clear with hot dilution 1 oz paste to 2 oz boiling water, added 36 oz boiling water to 1 pound paste, had to stir the paste and let it sit overnight in crock pot. BUT --- I added 1 ounce castor oil to my paste at 7am stirred and turned off the crock pot and went to work. I am now at home an I have placed this gooey paste in the jars. The video didn't mention neutralizing, so I didn't do it. BUT I think the brilliant idea to "super fat " with 1 oz of castor oil was not so brilliant after all! Will it clear :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Soap Making



No, it won't clear.  Superfatting liquid soap should only be done with sulfanated castor oils- no other oils will do.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 22, 2013)

Yooper said:


> No, it won't clear.  Superfatting liquid soap should only be done with sulfanated castor oils- no other oils will do.



This...


----------



## Araseth (Sep 25, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with your soap  You need to dilute with distilled/de-ionised water as your tap water is evidently hard. However, it being cloudy won't hurt you. Congratulations on your lovely soap.


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Sep 28, 2013)

My family took your advice an we have used this first batch up!!


----------



## juliet (Sep 29, 2013)

If it's clear in distilled water then it's fine.  There are probably things in your tap water causing cloudiness.  Also, 15g paste to 100g water is quite dilute.  I'd try 15g paste to 40-50g water and see how that goes.  

I take a 10% KOH discount on my 100% olive oil liquid soap with the glycerine method.  I dilute it at 1:2.7 paste:water using reverse osmosis water and it stays lovely and clear.  I don't scent it.


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for the heads up Juliet! Will take your advance
when I try my hand again at liquid soap this week!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 7, 2013)

Sulfanated Castor is water soluble, none of the other oils are. You could try adding in some polysorbate 20, but I really doubt is will clear it.


----------

